# B7100



## bobsbait5760 (9 mo ago)

I have a Kubota b7100 wanting glow plugs any of the after market ones decent dealer wants 45 each am 70 yrs old and not rich any more lol


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello bobsbait5760, welcome to the forum.

Try your local NAPA or Auto Zone store. Here's a set of 3 on ebay for $30:









(3) KUBOTA YANMAR D750 D850 D950 B1500 B7100 B7001 B8200 NGK GLOW PLUG PLUGS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (3) KUBOTA YANMAR D750 D850 D950 B1500 B7100 B7001 B8200 NGK GLOW PLUG PLUGS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

